# has anyone ever seen amano shrimp breeding?



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

All the sudden this morning i noticed all of my amano shrimp gathered in the top left corner of my tank. The larger darker colored ones (about 9 of them) were being swarmed by the smaller clear ones(about 20 of them) they have been doing this for about 1/2hr or so. Occationally one of the darker larger ones goes back down to the bottom. This is happening as i'm typing. Are they breeding?


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

this is still happening right now however it is not as frantic and some of them are also grazing. Were they breeding?


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ive never had Amano shrimp but here is a good article about breeding them. It has some very user friendly but specific information.

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

trong said:


> All the sudden this morning i noticed all of my amano shrimp gathered in the top left corner of my tank. The larger darker colored ones (about 9 of them) were being swarmed by the smaller clear ones(about 20 of them) they have been doing this for about 1/2hr or so. Occationally one of the darker larger ones goes back down to the bottom. This is happening as i'm typing. Are they breeding?


Not sure if they were breeding (active from the phermones released in the water) or just swimming because of odd water parameters. So what happened?

-John N.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not positive, but isn't Amano shrimp that only breed in Saltwater or Brackish water (I'm not sure which)? I'm sure I've heard this in a couple of places.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I've had berried Amanos...but yea, the shrimplets/larvae? I dunno what you call them only survive in brackish water.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

The breeding Amanos topic seems to pop up every once in a while. Wilma (I think she's a member here) has done it:

http://www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma/

Articles > Breeding and Raising The Amano Shrimp

DJ


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

if your shrimp were breeding, you need to keep the amino shrimp in a brackish water environment if you want them to survive they will breed in fresh water but do not expect to see any babies, the larvae die off is fresh water. that is why most amino breeders must set up separate freshwater breeding and saltwater rearing tanks for the juveniles, ive seen professional shrimp breeders tackle these guys in japan and when they do it they don't cut any corners, they even have special filtration and lighting for the larvae that runs 24 hours because i guess they they are attracted to light and this movement helps them develop quicker


----------



## Desert_Damsel (Jun 18, 2007)

I am new to the hobby but i have seen my shrimps mating. My sole female is over 2 inches now and carried eggs for almost 2 months! but they never hatched and were discarded when she molted. The next evening the 3 males were in pursuit, they followed her relentlessly until she gave up fleeing and all three males clung to her back at once, the next morning she had eggs again but only carried them around for a few days.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Funny timing of this thread. These two shrimp have been doing this for the past hour or so. Sorry for the poor quality pic:


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

For the past hour? Can shrimp really know Kama Sutra?

DJ


----------

